# [NVIDIA]Probleme modprobe nvidia(résolu)

## RedBurn

Bonjours a tous,

J'ai bien regardé dans le forum et aucune réponses ne correspond a mon probleme. En effet, j'ai installé xfree sans trop de probleme puis Fluxbox. Il se lance mais il est particulierement moche graphiquement. Je me suis dis que j'allais alors installer ma carte graphique (une riva TNT2).

Dans mon noyau, j'ai bien mit le module nvidia (en dur * ). Puis je fais :

#emerge nvidia-glx

#emerge nvidia-kernel

pas de problemes puis

#modprobe nvidia 

->Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/nvidia.ko) : invalid module format

Je ne sais pas du tout d'ou ca peut venir et si ca va changer la qualité graphique de mon fluxbox

Merci d'avanceLast edited by RedBurn on Fri Jun 11, 2004 6:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lacyberzone

j'ai eu le meme probleme que toi toujours sans reponse

----------

## Leander256

Il n'y a aucune option dans le kernel correspondant aux drivers nvidia!? A moins que tu ne confondes avec ceux pour les chipsets nforce? Ou encore le framebuffer, dans ce cas il ne faut surtout pas utiliser le pilote rivafb qui n'est pas compatible avec les drivers nvidia!

La seule chose à activer dans ton kernel c'est le support agpgart pour ta carte-mère, le mieux étant de le mettre en module.

----------

## sorg

emerge le driver de 5336 (en ~x86) car le 4496 ne fonctionne pas avec un kernel >2.6.5 ...

Seul problème , du coup ca sera le Framebuffer qui fonctionner plus.... J'ai pas trouver d'autre solution.

----------

## kernelsensei

dans la partie kernel hacking ya ca :

```
[ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
```

si c'est activé, désactive !

----------

## Bastux

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> dans la partie kernel hacking ya ca :
> 
> ```
> [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
> ```
> ...

 

je serais intéressé pour savoir pourquoi   :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Il faut aussi penser a désactiver le CONFIG_REGPARM sur les derniers 2.6 (sur les derniers mm, faut patcher pour pouvoir le désactiver, donc évite les mm-sources)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Bastux wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   dans la partie kernel hacking ya ca :
> 
> ```
> [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
> ```
> ...

 

dans d'autres threads ca a été reporté comme étant le probleme !

----------

## sorg

Tu as deus solutions, soit tu passe en instable et tu installe nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336 ou alors si tu veux aussi utiliser le Frame buffer sur tes consoles, tu maske nvidia-kernel >= 4496 et ca installera le 4363

----------

## Bastux

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   dans la partie kernel hacking ya ca :
> 
> ```
> [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
> ```
> ...

 

ok  :Wink:  c'était juste pour ma culture personnelle   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

Je proteste énergiquement !!!

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge -p nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 Donc version stable ...

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

 

et ma carte grahique est une ELSA Erazor III LT (à base de TNT2).

Le framebuffer fonctionne parfaitement (mode silent) et l'accélération opengl aussi

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

Le module "nvidia.ko" indique que ta version des nvidia-kernel est "tilchardée" (chez moi, il s'appelle "nvidia.o") et cette version n'est pas nécessaire si tu utilises devfs (pour udev, il me semble qu'il faut la version "tilchardée").

Ma config : aucun module "nvidia" activé dans le noyau (framebuffer utilisé avec "VESA"), je n'utilise pas agpgart mais nvagp (là, ça dépend de ta carte mère, voir le README du site nvidia).

Si tu passes à une version stable de "nvidia-kernel" et "nvidia-glx", efface (ou renomme) le module dans "/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/" car ce dossier est protégé et emerge n'a pas le droit d'effacer les fichiers qui s'y trouvent.

Enfin,  *Quote:*   

> Je ne sais pas du tout d'ou ca peut venir et si ca va changer la qualité graphique de mon fluxbox

  Il n'y a aucun rapport entre l'apparence de ton fluxbox et le module utilisé (tu peux utilisé le module "nv" fournit avec xfree : tu n'auras pas l'accélération 3D mais il fonctionnera très bien sous fluxbox.

L'apparence de fluxbox est géré par sa configuration (transparence etc) et par les thèmes.

Sur le site de fluxbox tout est bien expliqué et sur ce forum quelques threads en parlent et donnent des liens vers de bons sites : utilise la fonction "rechercher".   :Wink: 

EDIT : Pourrais-tu renommer ton thread (en éditant ton premier post) comme indiqué ici ??

Merci.

----------

## RedBurn

MErci a tous pour toutes ces réponses, je vais essayé de trouver la plus adaptée.

----------

## SirRobin2318

j'ai aussi une TNT2 et j'ai resolue le pb en :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge le driver de 5336 (en ~x86) car le 4496 ne fonctionne pas avec un kernel >2.6.5 ...
> 
> Seul problème , du coup ca sera le Framebuffer qui fonctionner plus.... 

 

sauf que chez moi, non seulement nvidia marche, mais le framebuffer aussi !

Edit : j'utilise les development-sources : 2.6.6

----------

## julienm

une petite question juste comme ça : est-ce que tu as bien installé le package "module-init-tools". Il est nécessaire pour charger les modules des noyeaux de la série 2.6.X dont le format à changé depuid la série 2.4.

Julien

----------

## RedBurn

Bon en fait je sais pas si la 3d marche mais en tout cas, la qualité de mon fluxbox c'est grandement améliorée.J'ai juste fait 

```

#emerge xfree

#env-update && source /etc/profile

(redemarrage)

```

Puis j'ai lancé l'utilitaire xf86config et pour la carte graphique j'ai choisis RIVATNT (145 je crois). Voila

Merci a tous pour vos conseils, pour la 3d je pense que je vais attendre un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## sorg

Tu n'aura donc pas la 3D acceleré puisque tu utilie pas le driver Nvidia.

----------

## yoyo

README Nvidia : (sec-03) EDITING YOUR XF86CONFIG FILE.

----------

## Bastux

yoyo, pour le framebuffer je pense qu'ils voulaient dire le framebuffer rivafb.

Mais pour confirmer tes dires, le framebuffer en vesa marche oci chez moi

----------

## lacyberzone

bon je ne comprend vraiment pas, j'ai le meme souci que redburn, j'ai donc emerge les versions ~x86 ensuite modprobe nvidia ET toujours ce satané message derreur >Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/nvidia.ko) : invalid module format 

j'ai la version 2.6.6 du noyeau et j'ai verifié que la case 4kb de la config noyeau est decochée donc je suis encore dans l'impasse.

----------

## kernelsensei

apres avoir tenté le modprobe, fais un dmesg, il se pourrait que t'as un msg du type :

```
nvidia: version magic .....
```

ou autre chose d'utile !

----------

## DuF

Pas vraiment utile pour résoudre le problème mais logiquement le "modprobe nvidia" n'est pas utile manuellement, en fait Xfree se charge de charger le module quand il en a besoin.

----------

## guilc

Sauf si tu utilises udev...

Donc autant le faire bein proprement a la main... (enfin, dans le autoload)

----------

## DuF

Perso j'utilise udev...

----------

## guilc

Ben moi aussi, justement  :Mr. Green:  et si je le charge pas avant, il n'est pas chargé au lancement d'Xorg...

----------

## DuF

Encore sous Xfree perso mais étonnant vu le peu de différences entre les 2...

----------

## Jyp_g

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sauf si tu utilises udev...
> 
> Donc autant le faire bein proprement a la main... (enfin, dans le autoload)

 

C quoi udev?

----------

## Angelion

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev-FAQ

----------

## yoyo

 *Jyp_g wrote:*   

> C quoi udev?

 

Snifff ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

En post-it : [DEVICES] Centralisation des règles UDEV ...

----------

## Jyp_g

Ca marche!!!!

j'ai installé udev et les drivers nVidia 5336

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

